# Открытый раздел > До рождения >  Искусственное оплодотворение

## lastochka

Хочется узнать ваше мнение,дорогие форумчане. что думаете?это достижение медицины или насилие над эмбрионом, которому вместо маминой утробы приходится первое время расти в пробирке?а как насчет беременности с помощью донорской яйцеклетки или  спермы,или того и другого?это ж получается,что женщина носит в себе генетически абсолютно чужого ей ребенка...а ему как?и еще...а смогли бы вы стать донором яйцеклетки/спермы?и жить,зная,что где-то живет на половину ваш ребеночек...

----------


## kiara

Ого-го...какой сложный вопрос....
Перед лицом отчаянья - я бы сказала, что готова на все, если есть хоть один шанс выносить ребенка...С другой стороны - если эмбрион прижился, значит "выбрал" маму, значит одобрил её и принял, значит хочет жить и расти и появиться на свет именно у этой женщины! А то время, пока он был один -  попыталась бы компенсировать лаской и любовью к нему еще в утробе. Ведь и женщина-мать тоже это время была без него...Я думаю, что они, как два одиночества смогут понять и простить друг друга. А вопрос генетики...вряд ли я бы думала об этом, о том, что жизнь внутри меня, эти нежные первые шевеления - движения "генетически абсолютно чужого мне ребенка". Я думаю, что если мама и малыш "договорились", значит они станут родными, а если нет - значит точно чужие и жизни такой будет просто не суждено появиться...
Смогла ли я быть донором...Ну разве что для очень близкого человека, в противном случае - нет. Хотя...если бы я знала, понимала, что это даст кому-то смысл жить дальше, отогреет чьи-то остывшие души...возможно, что ответ был бы утвердительный.
Я все время размышляю о донорстве органов в случае смерти...И к какому-то конечному решению пока не пришла...Так и здесь...Одни многоточия.

----------


## kazangi

я вот склоняюсь к тому, что если все получилось - значит так и должно быть, новая жизнь - это всегда хорошо, независимо от способа появления. Если не суждено жизни зародиться, так она и в пробирке не зародится, хоть сколько попыток не делай. Порой домашние животные становятся членами семьи, что можно тогда говорить о ребенке, даже не усыновленном, а "собственноручно" выношенном? Конечно родной! 
а насчет донорства... я бы наверное смогла... если я не могу дать конкретно этой яйцеклетке шанс стать ребенком, а другой кто-то может - то пусть лучше яйцеклетка не умрет, а станет ребенком. 
Вобщем, если что-то Создается, то это однозначно лучше, чем Разрушается или Не используется. Вот...

----------


## yakudza

К искусственному оплодотворению приходят не от хорошей жизни, и как раз lastochka насмотрелась на этих несчастных женщин, так что лучше всех нас знает, что это и зачем.
Я считаю, что это достижение современной науки способно вдохнуть новую жизнь в людей, пары, семью. И это здорово!
Я никогда не задумывалась о подобном донорстве. Но, в принципе, могла бы им стать. Только не для близких и знакомых семей, а для тех, с кем никогда не встречусь, чтоб не было намека на ревность ни с одной, ни  с  другой стороны.

----------


## lastochka

Скажу вам по секрету, что доноры яйцеклеток очень востребованы сейчас. В Европе во многих странах ЭКО запрещено или есть много юридических тонкостей. В России проще. Поэтому многие приезжают делать ЭКО в Россию. У нас тоже есть передовые клиники. Так вот. И яйцеклетки от российских женщин  очень ценятся. Потому что мы имеем европейскую внешность, потому что мы испокон веков сильные и смелые, красивые и все в таком духе. Про сперму российских мужчин такого сказать не могу - не востребована в отличии от датской, например. Поэтому донорство яйцеклеток сейчас набирает обороты. женщине можно становиться донором один раз в 4 месяца. мужчине, конечно, гораздо чаще. Но есть условия по возрасту, здоровью и пр.

----------


## lastochka

ну и, конечно, хорошее денежное вознаграждение :Wink:

----------


## kiara

Влезла на сайты, так сказать, просветиться, раз уж об этом мы тут говорим - вознаграждение, скажу я вам, так себе - от 10-15(в лучшем случае) до 47 т.р., в среднем 25-30 т.р. Мощнейшая гормональная стимуляция, полный курс как для ЭКО, уколы и УЗИ ежедневно в течение 14 дней, затем общий наркоз для пункции и курс антибиотиков в догонку....Жесть... 
С этической точки зрения - я б согласилась стать донором все по тем же соображениям, что писала выше, но вот "технически" - по-моему это так угробит здоровье...Боже упаси! Теперь вот задумалась - а что думают женщины, которые на это идут 3-4 раза в год подряд?! Неужели их "легкие" деньги манят?! Потом же на восстановление организма потратишь в разы больше..
Так что, мои многоточия разрешились - я не против такой процедуры, предосудительного и не этичного в ней ничего не вижу, но сама - ради родного, близкого человека можно решиться на такое, а вот чтобы для невесть кого или "потоком"...
Да и там ограничение в среднем до 35 лет)))) мне не светит))))))))))))

----------


## lastochka

Оксан,а где это так мало платят? Я видела от 30 тыс,причем это было самое малое.в среднем 40-50.да,процедура непростая. Но разные клиники по-разному все организуют.я знаю клинику, где донора-женщинам делают процедуру по очистке крови на современном оборудовании.в качестве профилактики осложнений гиперстимуляции яичников. Так что в целом не все так плохо. А еще есть услуга по замораживание яйцеклетки,чтобы воспользоваться ею позже.например,если женщина делает карьеру,а родить хочет после 40,когда шансы и так снижены.а тут раз-заморозили,оплодотворил и родил.просто и действенно

----------


## kiara

Гугл выдал ссылки))) В Краснодарском центре репродукции - как раз от 10 тр.р за 5 ЯК и до 25т.р. за "больше 20" (ну что-то примерно так), в среднем по столицам - 25-30 т.р. Потолок - 47т.р. центр в Москве, Авита чтоли...
Вообщем, для меня все равно - 10 они заплатят или 50, проблем со здоровьем будет не мало...Я знаю, что такое гормоны на собственной шкуре, поэтому добровольно и без крайней нужды - Боже сохрани (я даже свой тироксин, который мне жизненно необходим не пью уже 2,5 года, хотя чую, что пора возобновлять, но кааааак не хочууууууууууууууу!!! ищу вот альтернативу, но пока...увы(()

----------


## AwaNata

Мне кажется, что донорами яйцеклеток женщины становятся в основном по  материальным соображениям. Понятно, что гормональная стимуляция, а потом  пункция яичников на пользу не идут. И в доноры берут женщин, которые  уже имеют ребенка. У меня знакомая воспользовалась услугами такого  донора - делала ЭКО. За одну яйцеклетку заплатила  больше 20 тыс. р., а их надо было 4-5 шт. Зато быстро забеременела,  недавно родила дочку - относится как к своей, тем более, что сперма была  от мужа.

----------

